# This Is Awesome Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I just saw this!!! Frank you have your OWN topic/thread page!!!!Fantastic Sir!!!!


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

COOOOOOOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks! I thought it's the least I could do with all of the use we have been getting from HT and Hank. It's time for us to donate something back! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is really great! One stop for all your Moebius fix. 

I is a good feeling, to see your models, in my local Hobby Town.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Moebius lineup even has me thinking about getting back into building again


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What an awesome thing to do, FRANK!!! This is VERY cool to come here and talk nothing but Moebius!!!

Love it!

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

[roman centurion] ALL HAIL MOEBIUS! [/roman centurion]

I'm not sure who should welcome whom here but glad you're here, anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Frank,

Quick Off-Topic question, I know Bill Mummy(Will Robinson), Is a HUGE model kit guy. Has he,or any other Former Irwin Allen cast members contacted you about the great job you guys are doing with the Kits??


Hgh Regards,
BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*Great idea!*

Now we have one place to look for news and photo's instead of 3. Great idea!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Frank,
> 
> Quick Off-Topic question, I know Bill Mummy(Will Robinson), Is a HUGE model kit guy. Has he,or any other Former Irwin Allen cast members contacted you about the great job you guys are doing with the Kits??
> 
> ...


I haven't heard from anyone from any of the shows at this point. I figure at some time we'll talk with some of them. Other than modeling forums and some mags, there hasn't been much info out there on this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can imagine that once the kits are out there on the market and discovered by the general public, that there will be plenty of response.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I didn't check the forums for a few days and what happens? I miss the birth of the new Moebius forum! I wrote a brand new song just for this occasion:

_*Happy belated forum birthday to you!
Happy belated forum birthday to you!
Happy belated forum birthday Moebius!
Happy belated forum birthday to you!

....and many more!!!!!
*_


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

phrankenstign said:


> I didn't check the forums for a few days and what happens? I miss the birth of the new Moebius forum! I wrote a brand new song just for this occasion:
> 
> _*Happy belated forum birthday to you!
> Happy belated forum birthday to you!
> ...


Awww! I'll be in Gulfport on Friday, hope you have the cake ready!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

awwwwright! Way to go Frank! Thanks (all along) for embracing us onliners!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

hankster said:


> The Moebius lineup even has me thinking about getting back into building again


All this talk of models over the years & you havn't picked up any kits, Hank?!  Shame on you!


----------

